# Royal Resorts Cancun



## Kevin62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm considering requesting an exchange into one of the Royal Resorts in Cancun for  March 2013.  I'm aware that most of these resorts exchange with Interval however I believe that a few also exchange with RCI.  Which exchange company would provide me with the best chance for an exchange?   Also can Royal Resort owners deposit 2 years in advance?

Thanks


----------



## pjrose (Jan 26, 2011)

The first two, Club Internaçional de Cancun (AKA Vacation Club International and The Royal Cancun) and The Royal Mayan were with RCI - I believe with CIC was renewed it stopped the RCI contract, and I believe The Royal Mayan may still have a contract with RCI.  Those two are on II.

The rest of them - The Royal Caribbean, The Royal Islander, The Royal Sands, and The Royal Haciendas, are II only.  

You'll likely have a better chance with II.  Yes, Royal Resort owners can deposit two years in advance.  I think you'll most likely get into one if you ask this far in advance.  (I'm the type who doesn't do anything till maybe 2-3 months in advance and I still usually get my exchanges.)


----------



## Kevin62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## jschmidt (Jan 26, 2011)

I own at the Royal Mayan and we can only deposit with II.  We used to be able to use RCI and II but that was change sometime ago.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 26, 2011)

When I owned at the Royal Mayan, I could exchange with either. The RCI directory still lists the Royal Mayan, so I would assume they still do RCI exchanges.


----------



## Kevin62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for both replies.


----------



## quezsmith (Jan 30, 2011)

What do you guys think about trading into the Royals in August?  We have never had problems trading for Sept., Oct. and November but we wanted to go when the Whale Sharks were there so were are shooting for August.  Thoughts?


----------



## buceo (Jan 30, 2011)

quezsmith said:


> What do you guys think about trading into the Royals in August?  We have never had problems trading for Sept., Oct. and November but we wanted to go when the Whale Sharks were there so were are shooting for August.  Thoughts?



We've seen them the first week of Sep off Mujeres.  I think their season runs toward mid Sep, but it's more and more likely to miss them then. Seems Aug should be good.  We like it there late Aug/early Sep. and they are great to see, once anyway.  There's some luck involved in jumping in with them whether they stay close or veer away from you.


----------



## quezsmith (Jan 30, 2011)

buceo said:


> We've seen them the first week of Sep off Mujeres.  I think their season runs toward mid Sep, but it's more and more likely to miss them then. Seems Aug should be good.  We like it there late Aug/early Sep. and they are great to see, once anyway.  There's some luck involved in jumping in with them whether they stay close or veer away from you.



Awesome!  Yeah, we talked to a few dive shops over the past few years and they think August would be best.  You think we will have problems trading in August?


----------



## buceo (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never traded (I rent in the summer).  Others here report MX is an easy trade.  Still I'd think the later in Aug the easier as schools start back up, but others know more than I do.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 31, 2011)

quezsmith said:


> What do you guys think about trading into the Royals in August?  We have never had problems trading for Sept., Oct. and November but we wanted to go when the Whale Sharks were there so were are shooting for August.  Thoughts?



The Royal Mayan is available on RCI right now for an exchange aug 2011 for only 11 TPU--Dawn


----------



## quezsmith (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome.  Thanks


----------



## dmorea (Feb 1, 2011)

*Try Tug Direct Exchange listing*

If you havent already deposited , I would strongly urge you to post a direct exchange listing in Tugs marketplace. I have done alot of sucessful trades this way and its fantastic! Also you could see who has listings for the week you need for rent this year and ask them if they are interested in a private exchange for a future year.  You may get lucky that way too. 

Good luck.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 3, 2011)

Just snagged Flexchange into Royal Mayan Mar 5-12
Would love more info about the resort and the sister properties.
we are mid-aged couple.  Has anyone taken food from US or do you shop there?  We usually eat breakfast on our balcony and dinners out.  Anyone else in Cancun that week?


----------



## irishween (Feb 3, 2011)

You will love it!  The Royal Caribbean is right next door, and the Royal Islander next to the Caribbean.  The Royal Sands is a short, free shuttle bus away.  Your key card will work at all of the resorts, and at Captain's Cove restaurant across the street.  You are free to use all pools at any of the royals.  We bring a suitcase full of dry goods from home.  There is a market at the Royal Caribbean and a small market across the street. You can take a bus to Walmart to get more food if you like.  I know that the market at the Caribbean has delicious danish - very nice to have with your coffee and very reasonable.  Hope you enjoy.  Anything is better than the cold of the Northeast.


----------



## lizhecht (Feb 3, 2011)

*We shop there*

Most items are cheaper than you can get here, a trip downtown to Chederui or Walmart to buy groceries is always fun and everything else you can get in small quantities in the Royals Market.
We bring a sponge for washing dishes and sun block.. thats about it..


----------



## radmoo (Feb 3, 2011)

does Shuttle go downtown or is there bus or cab?  I also bvring Purex 3 in 1 laundry sheets.  Sponge is good idea.  Anything we should request re room location or should we just be thankful that we're going??
Do pools have swim up bars?


----------



## pjrose (Feb 3, 2011)

You can buy just about everything at the mini-markets in each Royal Resort; the ones at the Caribbean and Islander are bigger than the one in the Mayan.  We bring popcorn from home, b/c we prefer a particular type, and we bring small amounts of some spices, and sponge, small hand-washing dish soap, and zip lock bags.  None of these are really necessary, though  

A trip to WalMart or Chederui can be interesting, just to see the different products.  On the other hand, it's half a day of vacation time.  We have shopped at WalMart as well as at the Royals, and a few years ago did some cost comparisons.  WalMart is less expensive on almost everything - if you're going to buy a lot of beer and snack food, and if you want fresh meats and fish, it's worth it.  On the other hand, if you're not doing major cooking, you may weigh saving some money against a half-day.  

We rely a lot on the Express take-out on the south side of the restaurant in the middle of the Royal Caribbean.  Excellent ribs, good roast chicken, very good Mexican rice, guacamole, salsa, salads, brownie pie, excellent soups.....you can have a nice dinner for two on your own terrace, with leftovers, at a good price.  

Happy Hour drinks are reasonable, as are sandwiches, burgers, etc, all brought to you by the pool or beach waiters.  

Shuttle does not go downtown, just to the other Royals.  Bus is under $1.  

You can't request your location.  All Royal Resorts villas are fixed week / fixed unit, so what is available from II is only the specific units that owners exchanged into II. The unit to which you have been matched is listed on your Interval International account under History - you can look at a map on Royalresorts.com or ask us.  It is possible you may get a different unit, e.g. if there are maintenance issues or ???, but generally that's where you'll be. 

Yes to swim-up bars.

For laundry, you may also want to bring a small pack of your preferred brand.  You can drop your laundry off at the laundromats in the Islander or Caribbean lobby, then come back in ~40 minutes and change it, then again to get it - or ask the attendant to do it for you and be sure to leave a tip.

You didn't ask, but.....

Pre-reserve airport transportation; if there are only two people, use a shared van with Thomas More (royalresorts.com) round-trip or Th. More one way and taxi back to the airport.

Don't plan on more than two off-site tours (e.g. ruins, ecological park), and put a day of rest in between.  Enjoy the resorts (yes, plural - try a different one each day) the rest of the time.

Keep the questions coming!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 3, 2011)

Unit shown on confirm L 944

We're Marriott owners and have only stayed at Marriotts.  Think I'll miss in unit laundry but then again we won't have much laundry at the beach.  
Not planning on much touring, maybe Isla Mujeres.  Just want to get away from winter and my daily commuting horror.
sounds as if it won't be worth our while to stop at grocery.  We can just shop onsite.  Can we pre=order groceries?  If so, how


----------



## pjrose (Feb 3, 2011)

You are on the top floor of the L building, at the North end of the resort, close to the beach.  You'll have a nice view.

http://www.mexicondo.com/RM_siteplan_web.jpg

Yes, you can pre-order groceries with this link

http://www.royalresorts.com/app/cybermall/kitchen_stuffers.aspx

They have a lot more than what is listed, and you can add whatever you want with an email, but be aware that sometimes your order may get messed up in translation.  Also, for exchangers, they may not deliver until you have checked in, just in case you end up with a different unit.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info - we're getting so excited and so very weary of winter.  And this from a gal who actually enjoys the season.  If only my commute weren't such a daily nightmare . . the public transit in Boston has been shameful!

I've looked over the Royals as I just grabbed the first thing I saw yesterday and although Mayan seems older, it appears to be smaller and les frenetic.  And if we want change of scenery, we can just hop the bus.  Anyone know about villa refurbishments at this resort?  And one more thing, is there poolside massage at any of the properties?


----------



## sdbrier (Feb 4, 2011)

As an owner I prefer the Mayan to all the resorts in Cancun, although The Haciendas in Playa is my favorite, although you'll find as many opinions as there are owners. Just know you'll love it and they ( Royals ) are the best resorts in Mexico, IMHO


----------



## pjrose (Feb 4, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> As an owner I prefer the Mayan to all the resorts in Cancun, although The Haciendas in Playa is my favorite, although you'll find as many opinions as there are owners. Just know you'll love it and they ( Royals ) are the best resorts in Mexico, IMHO



I completely agree.  

Don't worry about it being older - the Royals are constantly refurbishing and maintaining, so that will not be an issue.  If you note any maintenance issues, call, and someone will be out pronto to fix it.  It's a lovely resort with pretty landscaping and very nice pool areas.  

Don't just go off-site for a change of scenery - take a one-minute walk to the Caribbean or continue another few minutes to the Islander!  

There are massages in cabanas on the sundecks.   There will be people wandering around poolside to take reservations.  The price will go down as it gets later in the week  

The Sands has a lovely Spa, a 10 minute shuttle ride away.  Massages and other treatments are more expensive than the sundeck ones at the Tri-Royals (Mayan, Caribbean, Islander) but you can also just go to the Spa with an inexpensive day pass and use the steam room, sauna, jacuzzi, sit with a cup of tea....  Combine that with a day at the Sands for its pools and beach, and the Mexican restaurant in front of the Sands.  

If your "personal concierge" (AKA salesman) offers a trip down to the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen, take him/her up on it (or ask to go).  They'll take you on a shuttle or bus, get you brunch or lunch, a low-key walk through the resort, and then you're on your own to swim, snorkel at the Haciendas beach (you can get the equipment right there), etc.  There's also a free Taco Party poolside at the Haciendas on some days; if you schedule your Haciendas tour for the right day and start with brunch, then you can get free Tacos and beer or soda later on.  Don't worry about being trapped in a high-pressure sales pitch.  The Royals don't work that way.   They understand "no thanks."  

One of my favorite tips is to take some bright colored yarn or scraps of fabric and big safety pins to "label" your pool towels - it helps keep them from "walking away" in case someone tries to return the wrong towels.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 4, 2011)

Again, thanks for all the great info.   I know we will visit the sister resorts and a trip to Playa del Carmen sounds worthwhile, too.  I just want BEACH - I spent an hour after work today chopping ice, UGH!


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 4, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Again, thanks for all the great info.   I know we will visit the sister resorts and a trip to Playa del Carmen sounds worthwhile, too.  I just want BEACH - I spent an hour after work today chopping ice, UGH!



I'm sure you will enjoy a trip to the Royals.  After all, the only ice  you'll have to worry about is the ice that you need for your beverages.   

Mike


----------



## radmoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Just booked Jet Blue Tix for non-stop flights BOS/CUN



Geez, flights are pricey these days


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 5, 2011)

Go to RoyalResorts.com and click on Resort Collection and then again on Royal Mayan. From there you can download a site plan and see the location of your villa. If you get L944 you'll be facing directly south on the top floor of your building looking over the pool area and near the beachfront. Should be nice!

Also on the Royal Mayan page go to Resort Services and click on the Royal Market link. From there you will find a list of grocery items you can pre-order. We always use this feature and it's wonderful to walk into your villa and have some cold beers, etc., already waiting for you in the fridge! You'll have a great time!

Oops! Didn't see the previous answers to your questions. Sorry for the repeat, but as others have said you'll really enjoy the Royals. We made our first trip two years ago and bought a week during last year's visit just so we'd have the week nailed down long before which, as you've found out, helps with airfares, etc..


----------



## geoffb (Feb 5, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Just booked Jet Blue Tix for non-stop flights BOS/CUN
> 
> Geez, flights are pricey these days



BOS/CUN is really ugly this year and there are fewer non-stops on that route each year for some reason.

We ended up booking our March trip out of Hartford for less.

But still expensive!


----------



## radmoo (Feb 6, 2011)

It is what it is . . .at least flights are non-stop and at good times.

OK, next question, dining?  Any good suggestions?  Nothing fancy, good fresh fish!, great views!!

We've been to FL for 3 years running and usually opt only for dinner out.  We've packed lunches for the beach and made breakfast in the villa.  I'm guessing we'll be a bit more flexible in Cancun.  Also guessing that prices are lower than stateside.  My son got married in PV and restaurants were well priced, even in the hotel.


----------



## M&M (Feb 6, 2011)

radmoo said:


> It is what it is . . .at least flights are non-stop and at good times.
> 
> OK, next question, dining?  Any good suggestions?  Nothing fancy, good fresh fish!, great views!!
> 
> We've been to FL for 3 years running and usually opt only for dinner out.  We've packed lunches for the beach and made breakfast in the villa.  I'm guessing we'll be a bit more flexible in Cancun.  Also guessing that prices are lower than stateside.  My son got married in PV and restaurants were well priced, even in the hotel.



Although cheap food can be found, it's been our observation that restaurant prices are not generally cheaper than in the U.S.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 6, 2011)

radmoo said:


> OK, next question, dining?  Any good suggestions?  Nothing fancy, good fresh fish!, great views!!



Captain's Cove is across the street from Royal Mayan.  It has a great view of the lagoon, especially for the evening sunset.  The food is very good and since it is a Royal Resorts offering you can charge the meal to your villa account.  There are other good seafood restaurants, but you can't beat the convenience.

Mike


----------



## pjrose (Feb 6, 2011)

The Monday night Mexican buffet and dance show at La Palapa in the Royal Mayan - about $25/pp includes buffet, show, and margaritas or soft drinks. 

The "Express" take-out at the Royal Caribbean for dinners on your own terrace.

The seafood and pasta special at the restaurant at the Royal Islander - pick what you want and watch the chef toss it all together.

For going out, there are several Argentine restaurants - Cambalache and ??? - pricey and excellent.  You will likely have leftovers.

Captain's Cove.

Hacienda Sisal in front of the Royal Sands.  When you check in to the Mayan, the "welcome team" will be handing out water bottles - ask if they still have coupons for Hacienda Sisal.  The coupon was for buy one / get one free good for Saturday night only.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 6, 2011)

Great as my hubby, aka Mr. Carnivore, will LOVE Aregentinian.  I'm surprised to hear that prices aren't reasonable as that was not our experience in PV.  But perhaps it's because we're from Boston


----------



## pjrose (Feb 6, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Great as my hubby, aka Mr. Carnivore, will LOVE Aregentinian.  I'm surprised to hear that prices aren't reasonable as that was not our experience in PV.  But perhaps it's because we're from Boston



The prices may well be reasonable for that kind of restaurant.....they're high by our rural standards, but nonetheless an excellent meal and highly recommended!


----------



## calberry (Feb 19, 2011)

While on the subject of the Royals; it appears from the Mayan floorplan that the 1BR and associated lockoff share the same terrace.  Does that mean that if we trade for a 1BR (vs a 2BR) that we would have to share the terrace with the party in the lockoff?

We have stayed at the Sands, and Royal Haciendas, and are now looking for trading at either of those plus expanding our options to any of the "Tri's", which we enjoyed walking to from the Sands last time...unless we have to share a terrace  

Thanks

Steve


----------



## sdbrier (Feb 19, 2011)

If you trade into the one bedroom( suite ) the patio will be yours for use. The lock- off sliding door is locked by management if the two sides aren't traveling together.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 19, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> If you trade into the one bedroom( suite ) the patio will be yours for use. The lock- off sliding door is locked by management if the two sides aren't traveling together.



The door to the patio from the lockoff room will be locked, preventing patio access, as noted above, and also the door is wood, for privacy. I do recall that the door was kind of louvered, so there may not be 100% privacy..(correct me if I'm wrong!)....but I wouldn't worry about it.  The Royal Mayan is lovely.


----------



## calberry (Feb 20, 2011)

pjrose said:


> The door to the patio from the lockoff room will be locked, preventing patio access, as noted above, and also the door is wood, for privacy. I do recall that the door was kind of louvered, so there may not be 100% privacy..(correct me if I'm wrong!)....but I wouldn't worry about it.  The Royal Mayan is lovely.



Thanks to both of you for the feedback.

Steve


----------



## X-ring (Mar 3, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I do recall that the door was kind of louvered, so there may not be 100% privacy..(correct me if I'm wrong!)....but I wouldn't worry about it.  The Royal Mayan is lovely.



The door is 'pseudo-louvered' - it looks louvered but each entire panel is solid wood ... you cannot see through/between the apparent slats. 

When the lockoff is being used by a separate party, the wooden privacy door can be opened on the external side only ensuring that privacy can't be defeated easily by the lockoff occupants. Management then locks the lockoff's sliding (glass) patio door with a physical key so that the occupants of the suite cannot tamper with or compromise the privacy door from their side either.  

Typical excellent Royal attention to detail IMO!


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 3, 2011)

radmoo said:


> It is what it is . . .at least flights are non-stop and at good times.
> 
> OK, next question, dining?  Any good suggestions?  Nothing fancy, good fresh fish!, great views!!
> 
> We've been to FL for 3 years running and usually opt only for dinner out.  We've packed lunches for the beach and made breakfast in the villa.  I'm guessing we'll be a bit more flexible in Cancun.  Also guessing that prices are lower than stateside.  My son got married in PV and restaurants were well priced, even in the hotel.



Here is a list of our favorites:
John Grey's Downtown--excellent international
La Parrilla-good Mexican-try tacos al Pastor (inexpensive)
Los Almendros-Mayan-try panuchos and salbutes (inexpensive)
Harrys-Seafood and steak
Puerto Madero-seafood and steak
MB's at the Aqua-international
Thai Lounge-at La Isla


----------



## radmoo (Mar 3, 2011)

We leave in 53 1/2 hours but who's counting?  We are so excited that we've been all packed since yesterday.  We are veteran travelers but have never been done this early.

Airfare update - I rec'd "fare watcher" email yesterday advising me of fare drop for our travel dates.  Sure enough I checked it out and the fare was down $230/person on our flights!!!  I tried to find refund info on Jet Blue site.  Finally GOOGLED "fare price drop refund" and was directed to YAPTA.  Registered,entered pertinent info and  was informed that I was indeed entitled to refund AND how to contact Jet Blue to get it.  Called Jet Blue, spoke with a lovely agent who told me that she has never seen this large a credit,  $460 now sitting in my JB travel bank!!!   This is great news as our grandbaby lives in DC and Jet Blue services Bos/DCA!!!!  Thought all you Tuggers should be aware of YAPTA.


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 3, 2011)

radmoo said:


> It is what it is . . .at least flights are non-stop and at good times.
> 
> OK, next question, dining?  Any good suggestions?  Nothing fancy, good fresh fish!, great views!!
> 
> We've been to FL for 3 years running and usually opt only for dinner out.  We've packed lunches for the beach and made breakfast in the villa.  I'm guessing we'll be a bit more flexible in Cancun.  Also guessing that prices are lower than stateside.  My son got married in PV and restaurants were well priced, even in the hotel.



A seafood restaurant I like that has a great view on the water and is reasonably priced is Mocambo's. It is a sister restaurant La Parilla.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Mar 3, 2011)

X-ring said:


> The door is 'pseudo-louvered' - it looks louvered but each entire panel is solid wood ... you cannot see through/between the apparent slats.
> 
> When the lockoff is being used by a separate party, the wooden privacy door can be opened on the external side only ensuring that privacy can't be defeated easily by the lockoff occupants. Management then locks the lockoff's sliding (glass) patio door with a physical key so that the occupants of the suite cannot tamper with or compromise the privacy door from their side either.
> 
> Typical excellent Royal attention to detail IMO!



Funny thing, our last visit to the Royal's we were in a 1br lockoff at the Mayan. I spent the first couple days gingerly walking onto the balcony and worrying if our "neighbors" would appear without warning. I should have asked someone in charge about the "shared" balcony arrangement but didn't so the realization was gradual that the lockoff unit didn't have access to the balcony. In fact, I never saw anyone in the unit during our entire stay,  but the glass doors and privacy blinds are as explained earlier as I did give them a thorough examination!


----------



## lily28 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just got an exchange into royal mayan cancun for July and the unit listed on the confirmation is c309.  I look at the resort map.  is it oceanview?  I assume it is 3rd floor, is it too low to have a good view?  Is the unit listed on the exchange is the unit I will get at check-in?  thanks


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

Lily28,

C309 is on the second floor; that building starts with C209 on the ground floor.  Level 1 is beach, and the resort's grounds go uphill a bit as you move further from the beach.

Go to the map here http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-mayan-map.asp
or here http://www.mexicondo.com/RM_siteplan_web.jpg 

You will have an ocean view, but you're at the same level as the top of the D and E buildings, so it'll be partly blocked by them.  You also have a garden view between the E and F buildings.

You will probably get the same unit, but they do sometimes reassign exchangers if there is a maintenance issue or if someone who arrives before you grumbles about their unit and gets reassigned to the one originally matched with your request.

edited to add:

Go here, to the 360° virtual tour. 
http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-mayan-360-virtual-tour.asp
Rotate the beach picture until you see the buildings with the red dot in front.  

Look for the white sign on the beach, then look for some steps going up, between the white sign and the red dot.   imagine going up those steps, and then looking to your left.  See the small slanty roof over two terraces? That's your location.  If you can see it from the beach, then you can see the beach from it!


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a unit on hold for Dec 2012 at The Royal Mayan.  RCI said it is M246.  this looks ocean front on the website.  Does anyone know if that is the unit I would get? thanx, Dawn


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> I have a unit on hold for Dec 2012 at The Royal Mayan.  RCI said it is M246.  this looks ocean front on the website.  Does anyone know if that is the unit I would get? thanx, Dawn



Yes, it is second floor ocean front.  Same answer as two posts above as to whether you'll get that one....you probably will, but if there are issues such as maintenance or someone else who checks in sooner grumbles, it's possible you won't get it.

This is a l-o-n-g time away; I recommend that as the time gets close, you send an email or fax down to the front desk to say how you are looking forward to it and hope you will get this particular unit.  You can get the contact info on royalresorts.com.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 13, 2011)

Returned from our Cancun vaca last night.  It was FABULOUS!!! We loved the Royals . . as Marriott owners we were soooo impressed by the product.  ANd the sales pitch was as mentioned here, totally no pressure.  We may well purchase a week at Haciendas as one can buy EOY and even just 1/2 villa.   We were in our assigned villa L944 so I'm pretty sure M is oceanfront.  Even though Mayan contract expires in 3 years, they are ALWAYS working on upkeep.  In the week we were there, they replaced ALL the doorlocks on the units and some of the tvs.  
As for dining, I'd recommend the fish tacos at Mayan's La Palapa, drinks at sunset at Pancho Willy's and ceviche at La Haibichuela.  We also dined at Conquistador, Captain's Cove and Puertas Madero. Prices are pretty high BUT Royal guests do receive 10 % discount.  Also, unlike restaurants in US, dining is an artform.  Lots of tableside prep, especially Caesar salads and flaming coffees and desserts.  And you can linger over a meal for hours if you like.  If you want to eat in a couple of nights, do the restaurants early or mid-week as you'll surely have leftovers that you can savor on your balcony.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, so I am having trouble visualizing all this talk of balconies. We are headed down in April to Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas, exchanged into studios.  Am I to understand that we will have no balcony?

H


----------



## johnsontrio (Mar 13, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Ok, so I am having trouble visualizing all this talk of balconies. We are headed down in April to Royal Sands and Royal Haciendas, exchanged into studios.  Am I to understand that we will have no balcony?
> 
> H



The lock-offs at the Sands and Haciendas have small balconies that accommodate 2 small upright chairs.  The shared balcony is at the Mayan.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 13, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Returned from our Cancun vaca last night.  It was FABULOUS!!! We loved the Royals . . as Marriott owners we were soooo impressed by the product.  ANd the sales pitch was as mentioned here, totally no pressure.  We may well purchase a week at Haciendas as one can buy EOY and even just 1/2 villa.   We were in our assigned villa L944 so I'm pretty sure M is oceanfront.  Even though Mayan contract expires in 3 years, they are ALWAYS working on upkeep.  In the week we were there, they replaced ALL the doorlocks on the units and some of the tvs.
> As for dining, I'd recommend the fish tacos at Mayan's La Palapa, drinks at sunset at Pancho Willy's and ceviche at La Haibichuela.  We also dined at Conquistador, Captain's Cove and Puertas Madero. Prices are pretty high BUT Royal guests do receive 10 % discount.  Also, unlike restaurants in US, dining is an artform.  Lots of tableside prep, especially Caesar salads and flaming coffees and desserts.  And you can linger over a meal for hours if you like.  If you want to eat in a couple of nights, do the restaurants early or mid-week as you'll surely have leftovers that you can savor on your balcony.




Glad you had a great trip.  As a Marriott and Royal Resorts owner I love it when other Marriott owners see how well run and maintained the RR are.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 13, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Returned from our Cancun vaca last night.  It was FABULOUS!!! We loved the Royals . . as Marriott owners we were soooo impressed by the product.  And the sales pitch was as mentioned here, totally no pressure.  . . .
> 
> If you want to eat in a couple of nights, do the restaurants early or mid-week as you'll surely have leftovers that you can savor on your balcony.



So glad you liked it!  I hope you'll post a detailed review on TUG for those who look to the reviews rather than the BBS.  

Mexican timeshares have a bad reputation for high-pressure sales pitches; the Royals aren't like that, and it's nice to see confirmation.  

Heathpack: Re the balcony - the two-bedroom or the master-suite side has a large terrace furnished with a dining or card table for four, and some other chairs; the lockoff or studio has a smaller balcony for two chairs.  Only the Royal Mayan has access from the studio to the large terrace, which as noted above is locked off if the villa has been split.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks ya'll.  I had a (scary) vision of vacationing balcony-less.

H


----------



## radmoo (Mar 15, 2011)

Just wondering as I've read soooooo many negative posts re owning in Mexico.  Out of ALL the guests we met last week, I'd say 95% were owners, long time owners at that, and of multiple weeks and resorts.  Is ROYAL really that atypical of mexican timeshare?  How many of you own? How many would recommend Royal?  
We already own Marriott that we will continue to lockoff and trade.  We would USE our dedicated Royal week . . .all comments welcome!


----------



## kathyth12 (Mar 15, 2011)

We own six weeks - 2 each at the Royal Islander, the Royal Sands and the Royal Haciendas.  We bought our first week in 1998 and quickly realized that one week was not enough.  We LOVE the Royals, and have never exchanged them for another place because we would miss Cancun/Playa del Carmen too much.  We do exchange our lockoff bedroom at our two weeks at the Sands for an additional two weeks in Cancun.  If I start looking for an exchange early enough I can get the one bedroom suite or even the two bedroom villa in exchange for just a lockoff.

We have always been happy we bought into the Royals.  They are truly our second home.


----------



## BoaterMike (Mar 15, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Just wondering as I've read soooooo many negative posts re owning in Mexico.  Out of ALL the guests we met last week, I'd say 95% were owners, long time owners at that, and of multiple weeks and resorts.  Is ROYAL really that atypical of mexican timeshare?  How many of you own? How many would recommend Royal?
> We already own Marriott that we will continue to lockoff and trade.  We would USE our dedicated Royal week . . .all comments welcome!



I can't comment on other Mexican timeshares, but we've been very happy with Royal Resorts.  Properties are well-maintained and the staff members are courteous and helpful.  They offer a good variety of restaurants in the Cancun area where you can go and bill to your villa account.  Even the sales presentations are low pressure if you happen to have an interest in attending. The grocery stores on site have a reasonable supply of basic items that you might need at fairly reasonable prices given the convenience.  

Our favorite is probably Royal Hacienda in Playa del Carmen although we own at Royal Caribbean.  RH is newer, less of a high rise and is more sprawling with open area.   We've been fortunate enough to go there a number of times when our friends traded from Marriott in to the RH.  

In my opinion Royal provides excellent quality and service.  We'll be adding more weeks in the future.   

Mike


----------



## radmoo (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, this pretty much affirms what we experienced last week.  Methinks we will be Hacienda owners soon 
Hoping that our kids and grandbabies will share the love


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2011)

radmoo said:


> Just wondering as I've read soooooo many negative posts re owning in Mexico.  Out of ALL the guests we met last week, I'd say 95% were owners, long time owners at that, and of multiple weeks and resorts.  Is ROYAL really that atypical of mexican timeshare?  How many of you own? How many would recommend Royal?
> We already own Marriott that we will continue to lockoff and trade.  We would USE our dedicated Royal week . . .all comments welcome!



Yes, Royal is really that atypical.  Every time I read the negative posts about other groups I cringe at how Mexican timeshares in general are being labeled negatively.  We are happy owners; we have owned at the Royals since 1988 and never had a problem.

We own four at the Royal Caribbean and one Royal Islander.  You know everything they say about you being able to rent it out, rent someone else's, trade, split, sell privately, etc?  We've done it all.

Buy resale if you can.  You won't find them in the one dollar bargain bin on eBay, but they will be a lot less than from the developer.  Try the TUG marketplace of course, or redweek.com or omcancun.com.  

We have bought from the Royals at developer prices, internal resales (owner forfeits?) from the Royals, a resale on eBay, and a resale from Holiday Group (no longer in business, unfortunately).  

There have been reports that internal resales (bought from the Royals) have different wording in terms of the eventual "payback" at the end of the RTU period - if you buy a resale from the Royals you might not get or might get less "payback", while if you buy a resale from a private individual his/her contract terms should transfer to you. 

If I've just totally confused you, email me and I'll try to clarify.
PJ


----------



## sdbrier (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to add another owner opinion, I feel that the Royals are an exceptional timeshare. Having traded into other resorts and stayed in many different units and companies, I think they are a premium resort in and out of Mexico. Naysayers will complain about the MF that we pay, but there are many higher fees out there and nowhere I have gone is there the daily, spotless maid service that we enjoy at The Royals. I'll continue to travel there as long as I'm able. I also feel very safe when at the Royals and never see safety as an issue. just my .02 worth.


----------



## Helene4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Go to the Sunday morning information meeting. Your consierge will give you tickets for this. It is not a sales pitch, but rather information on all that is available to you there. It is worthwhile. Also it is VERY worthwhile to take the trip down to the Haciendas with the sales person and do as was said in another post, bring your suit and swim. The surf there is very calm and lovely.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 16, 2011)

We went to Sun AM welcome briefing which I thought was pretty much waste of time.  But we did go  to Haciendas, mostly because I had read about it on this message board and LOVED it. We are pretty sure we are going to purchase EOY at Haciendas.  We spoke to many owners while there, I did "market research" on the beach.  I didn't come across one person who said that owning was a bad decision and most folks owned either multiple weeks, at multiple resorts or both!!! We really want to go back with kids and grandkids and as they don't live near us, we're hoping they'll welcome the opportunity to vaca with grandma and grandpa.  
Haciendas will let us purchase 1BR Suite and we can rent the lock off on need basis.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a Westin owner, but I LOVE the Royals!!  Went there 2 years in a row for Xmas/New Years.  Skipped this year, but already have plans to go back Xmas 2011.  Have stayed at Royal Sands, Royal Islander, and Royal Caribbean.  Loved all three!  It's particularly great with young children.  The pools are fun, a day trip to the Haciendas is a nice break in the trip, and the little takeout area by the restaurant made for easy meals for me and the kids.  

Now I'm just worried that I made a mistake putting together a trip to Cabo for Xmas 2012...  But I really wanted to check out the Hacienda Encantada.

You can't go wrong with the Royals!


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 17, 2011)

Another happy Royal Resorts member here. We are members of the Royal Mayan in Cancun, and the Royal Hacienda just north of Playa. We prefer the Royal Hacienda with so much space, fewer people per square acre, and the quiet location.

Now, if they would just add the outdoor grills.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL, I had the same thought about grills.  Do you think they would consider a bbq area?  there aren't any at the other Royals either.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

radmoo said:


> LOL, I had the same thought about grills.  Do you think they would consider a bbq area?  there aren't any at the other Royals either.



You can send suggestions - they do review them.  

Over the years they have followed through with meeting many suggestions that we (and likely others) have made on our weekly comments forms. 

Look on royalresorts.com under contact us to see if you can find a place for general suggestions, and for those there, put it on the "in search of excellence" form at the front desk.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

chemteach said:


> I'm a Westin owner, but I LOVE the Royals!! . . .
> You can't go wrong with the Royals!



The Westin Kierland is the ONLY TS we've stayed at that was as nice as - in some ways better than - the Royals.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 17, 2011)

Radmoo, if you too believe grills would be an outstanding enhancement, please please do submit this to the Royal Resorts management. I have been asking for these for years, and seem to be being drowned out by those on the Royal Resorts members forum opposing them. Interesting thing about those opposing them is their distorted 'facts', rush to judgment before having information as basic as the placement of the grills, misconceptions about grills, and the fact that not a single one of them has ever stayed at a 5 star resort that _did_ have grills. I have, and they were a wonderful amenity. I firmly believe the silent majority is not being heard. I'd love to see this put to a vote of ALL RR members. Please, speak up.

P.S. I've stayed at the Kierland on several occasions, but these were on business. Wonderful place.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> Radmoo, if you too believe grills would be an outstanding enhancement, please please do submit this to the Royal Resorts management. I have been asking for these for years, and seem to be being drowned out by those on the Royal Resorts members forum opposing them. Interesting thing about those opposing them is their distorted 'facts', rush to judgment before having information as basic as the placement of the grills, misconceptions about grills, and the fact that not a single one of them has ever stayed at a 5 star resort that _did_ have grills. I have, and they were a wonderful amenity. I firmly believe the silent majority is not being heard. I'd love to see this put to a vote of ALL RR members. Please, speak up.
> 
> P.S. I've stayed at the Kierland on several occasions, but these were on business. Wonderful place.



The Kierland is where I saw an attractively landscaped area with grills and tables.  They were nice looking CLEAN stainless grills in a semi-walled outdoor patio area, as opposed to old rickety rusty looking grills I've seen behind some other (supposedly five star) TS resorts.  I didn't use one, but it's the only time I've ever thought about doing so.  

Are the objections by some Royals members to possible smokey odor?  I believe that could be solved by setting aside an area or two that would not be under the terraces, perhaps where they have the small playgrounds or where they use to have the natural golf setup.  I don't know that I would use them as I don't generally buy fresh meat/seafood while in Cancun, but I wouldn't object to their existence.  I'll add it to my comment cards!


----------



## radmoo (Mar 17, 2011)

I will contact Royal and our sales person Sue.  At Ocean Point and Grande Vista, the grills are in self-contained area.  At OP, you need to have someone from Marriott services come and turn it on.  Royal could do same . . .


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 18, 2011)

The sheer size of the Royal Resorts properties suggests there are numerous spots for their position that wouldn't affect other members. When we stayed at the Royal Reef in Grand Cayman, the grills were used daily, and the camaraderie that they promoted was wonderful. Not to mention being able to grill up the foods native to the area. I can't think of a single reason how their addition would not be a wonderful compliment at the Royal Resorts. 

Again, please, speak up. Past experience proves, and having met with Royal Resorts management during our recent stay, it is clear they do act on member suggestions. However,they also do take into consideration how many people are asking/suggesting things. Example: I suggested storage lockers/bins at the Royals to store things I wouldn't need to drag back and forth each year, given the spiraling airline baggage fees. I was told they would consider this "but not many others are asking". Given loyal members that return most years, this actually really surprises me.


----------



## AArbittier (Mar 18, 2011)

As an owner i would vote against BBQ Areas and grills! I don't think that a 5 Star Resort and Spa should have them in addition to the individual villa's kitchen .Cooking should stay in the kitchen were it belongs. Just my opinion !


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. That's why I'd LOVE to see this subject put to a vote.

Fun Fact: Only 2 out of the top 5 Rated timeshares in the world according to TUG do _not_ provide outdoor grills. And one of them is the Royal Sands.  

I must admit I found your remark "Cooking should stay in the kitchen were it belongs" interesting, and humorous.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL - by that same token, I guess it means that sex should stay in the bedroom, too


----------



## calberry (Mar 18, 2011)

radmoo said:


> LOL - by that same token, I guess it means that sex should stay in the bedroom, too



:rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 18, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> The sheer size of the Royal Resorts properties suggests there are numerous spots for their position that wouldn't affect other members. When we stayed at the Royal Reef in Grand Cayman, the grills were used daily, and the camaraderie that they promoted was wonderful. Not to mention being able to grill up the foods native to the area. I can't think of a single reason how their addition would not be a wonderful compliment at the Royal Resorts.
> 
> Again, please, speak up. Past experience proves, and having met with Royal Resorts management during our recent stay, it is clear they do act on member suggestions. However,they also do take into consideration how many people are asking/suggesting things. Example: I suggested storage lockers/bins at the Royals to store things I wouldn't need to drag back and forth each year, given the spiraling airline baggage fees. I was told they would consider this "but not many others are asking". Given loyal members that return most years, this actually really surprises me.



The issue of grills has been discussed on the Royal Resorts website.  As I stated there I own Marriott timeshares which have grills.  As long as they are out of the way and kept clean I do not care one way or the other.  When I am in Mexico, Aruba or Hilton Head, where I own my timeshares I do not cook.  Each to their own opinion, but I do not think the RR are going to add grills.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 18, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> The issue of grills has been discussed on the Royal Resorts website.  As I stated there I own Marriott timeshares which have grills.  As long as they are out of the way and kept clean I do not care one way or the other.  When I am in Mexico, Aruba or Hilton Head, where I own my timeshares I do not cook.  Each to their own opinion, but *I do not think the RR are going to add grills.*



And this is what we're looking to change. :whoopie:


----------



## radmoo (Mar 19, 2011)

Amen sistah!!!!!


----------



## quezsmith (Mar 21, 2011)

radmoo said:


> LOL - by that same token, I guess it means that sex should stay in the bedroom, too



Ha!!!  Awesome!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 21, 2011)

quezsmith said:


> Ha!!!  Awesome!



quezsmith, Methinks the post you commented on was too mature for Elmo!


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 23, 2011)

Have a unit on hold--  I 436.  Looking at the resort map the 4th floor looks like the first level with units on it.  Is there something on the first 3 floors or is it just numbered that way ? thanx, Dawn


----------



## pjrose (Mar 23, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> Have a unit on hold--  I 436.  Looking at the resort map the 4th floor looks like the first level with units on it.  Is there something on the first 3 floors or is it just numbered that way ? thanx, Dawn



Royal Mayan?  It's the ground floor with a walk-out patio and small lawn.  The numbering starts with 1 for ground floor beach front; the rest of the resort is raised up above beach level so the ground floor in that and the nearby buildings corresponds to three floors higher than the beach front ground floor.

You will have an ocean view beyond the pools.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 23, 2011)

oops--yes at royal mayan.  
From the resort map it looks like the view would be blocked by the taller ocean front buildings??  If I knew I would have an ocean view past the pools it would influence my decision.  thanx, Dawn


----------



## pjrose (Mar 23, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> oops--yes at royal mayan.
> From the resort map it looks like the view would be blocked by the taller ocean front buildings??  If I knew I would have an ocean view past the pools it would influence my decision.  thanx, Dawn



Buildings E and F are three stories high; you will see right over the top of them. D and M are taller, but would block almost any villa other than direct ocean front.  

Go here
http://www.royalresorts.com/the-royal-mayan-photo-gallery.asp
and look at the picture on the bottom left, of the people floating on noodles, and the one right next to it.  Also look at the third photo on the top row.  All show the view from the general area of the ground-floor villas in your vicinity - pool, and ocean beyond.  
There will be some blockage from the Palapa restaurant, but overall it's a good view.  Of course it gets better as you go up, but the Mayan was constructed so that even the ground floor units would have an ocean view.  I often hang out in the pool area in front of that building, and enjoy looking out over the ocean from the pool.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 23, 2011)

thank-you
dawn


----------



## radmoo (Mar 24, 2011)

You should be fine and you will LOVE the Mayan and all the Royals!!!!
We were there for our first time 2 weeks ago - we'll be back!!!!  I wasn't super keen on our concierge Usi but his assistant Sue is a doll.  See if you can find Sue Alvarez.  If you PM me, I will give her your contact info.


----------



## jschmidt (Mar 24, 2011)

Don’t forget the sliding door on ground floor balconies locks automatically when it's closed.  Keep your card key with you just in case.


----------



## bccash63 (Mar 24, 2011)

jschmidt said:


> Don’t forget the sliding door on ground floor balconies locks automatically when it's close.  Keep your card key with you just in case.



Personal experience  Dawn


----------



## jschmidt (Mar 25, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> Personal experience  Dawn



Yes!    I was at a friend’s ground floor villa and didn’t know the balcony door locked automatically and I closed it when we went out to sit with our refreshments.  He had to walk around to the front and open the other door with his card key.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Mar 25, 2011)

Dawn,
Last summer, we had a unit in the same area but 2nd floor and loved the location. We were a bit concerned before going as we had lucked into an oceanfront the previous year, but really enjoyed watching the pool action as well as the comings and goings around La Palapa from our balcony. While your view won't be quite as good as those higher up, I think as the week goes by you'll really appreciate the easy access to/from the pool area from your patio.


----------

